# 2 man flip



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Upgrade need this year, loved my eskimo wide one inferno, need a second seat for the kiddo. I know there are threads out there. Just looking for some opinions on which to get. Will use it solo as well. Have atv when/if ice gets thick enough. Thanks!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Have a Nanook two man but not much to compare to. Go as light as possible,tub size and depth will come into play carrying equipment for two.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be the first to say it: Otter......... Otter, Otter, Otter. 

That said, they aren't cheap, and can get very heavy, so dragging them around can be a pain, but after having my first, it'll take a lot before I'll ever switch to another brand.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

If you plan on pulling it by hand don't get an otter,theyre well built and heavy.


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a nanook for quite a few years, it served it's purpose. Not too heavy, but short and not super roomy for a two man. I upgraded a couple seasons ago to an otter two man insulated. It is heavy, but worth it for all the space and large superior tub. So a second vote for otter.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

After buying and selling what seemed to be EVERY year, looking for the perfect 2-man flip over shanty (for ME), I finally am happy with the Clam Jason Mitchell Thermal-X. Very comfy, very warm, lots of room for equipment. Im gonna get roasted for this, but I sold my Otter for this shanty and never looked back. The Otter, being a taller tub, was SUPER tippy. If I had any wind pushing on the back, I would have to keep my feet planted as to not allow the shanty to tip over - yes..while sitting. If I wasnt sitting, that shanty would blow halfway over. I got tired of that crap. And the seats had no "recline" to them. After a few hours, my back would start hurting. Granted, you can modify this, I just never did. Also, I had to constantly adjust where my seats were sitting when hauling it or else the shanty would tip while pulling. And I dont go fast. My Thermal-X sits closer to the ground, seats are more comfortable, and no issues with tipping. 

Most people love their Otter shanties and have no issue, but I was one that couldn't stand mine and will probably never buy one again. All the Clams ive ever had have been perfect. Maybe they arent built to withstand a ton of punishment, but my God..how hard on equipment does one have to be for this even to become an issue?


----------



## BUBBA340 (Dec 27, 2013)

TheLionsFan said:


> After buying and selling what seemed to be EVERY year, looking for the perfect 2-man flip over shanty (for ME), I finally am happy with the Clam Jason Mitchell Thermal-X. Very comfy, very warm, lots of room for equipment. Im gonna get roasted for this, but I sold my Otter for this shanty and never looked back. The Otter, being a taller tub, was SUPER tippy. If I had any wind pushing on the back, I would have to keep my feet planted as to not allow the shanty to tip over - yes..while sitting. If I wasnt sitting, that shanty would blow halfway over. I got tired of that crap. And the seats had no "recline" to them. After a few hours, my back would start hurting. Granted, you can modify this, I just never did. Also, I had to constantly adjust where my seats were sitting when hauling it or else the shanty would tip while pulling. And I dont go fast. My Thermal-X sits closer to the ground, seats are more comfortable, and no issues with tipping.
> 
> Most people love their Otter shanties and have no issue, but I was one that couldn't stand mine and will probably never buy one again. All the Clams ive ever had have been perfect. Maybe they arent built to withstand a ton of punishment, but my God..how hard on equipment does one have to be for this even to become an issue?





TheLionsFan said:


> After buying and selling what seemed to be EVERY year, looking for the perfect 2-man flip over shanty (for ME), I finally am happy with the Clam Jason Mitchell Thermal-X. Very comfy, very warm, lots of room for equipment. Im gonna get roasted for this, but I sold my Otter for this shanty and never looked back. The Otter, being a taller tub, was SUPER tippy. If I had any wind pushing on the back, I would have to keep my feet planted as to not allow the shanty to tip over - yes..while sitting. If I wasnt sitting, that shanty would blow halfway over. I got tired of that crap. And the seats had no "recline" to them. After a few hours, my back would start hurting. Granted, you can modify this, I just never did. Also, I had to constantly adjust where my seats were sitting when hauling it or else the shanty would tip while pulling. And I dont go fast. My Thermal-X sits closer to the ground, seats are more comfortable, and no issues with tipping.
> 
> Most people love their Otter shanties and have no issue, but I was one that couldn't stand mine and will probably never buy one again. All the Clams ive ever had have been perfect. Maybe they arent built to withstand a ton of punishment, but my God..how hard on equipment does one have to be for this even to become an issue?



Hey Lions fan..which otter shanty did you dislike so much? My otter cabin is back heavy d/t the top bows hanging over the back, so it wants to tip while towing if i don't have it weighed down. My cottage was very tippy as you described. Just curious if all the smaller ones are tippy..


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

TheLionsFan said:


> After buying and selling what seemed to be EVERY year, looking for the perfect 2-man flip over shanty (for ME), I finally am happy with the Clam Jason Mitchell Thermal-X. Very comfy, very warm, lots of room for equipment. Im gonna get roasted for this, but I sold my Otter for this shanty and never looked back. The Otter, being a taller tub, was SUPER tippy. If I had any wind pushing on the back, I would have to keep my feet planted as to not allow the shanty to tip over - yes..while sitting. If I wasnt sitting, that shanty would blow halfway over. I got tired of that crap. And the seats had no "recline" to them. After a few hours, my back would start hurting. Granted, you can modify this, I just never did. Also, I had to constantly adjust where my seats were sitting when hauling it or else the shanty would tip while pulling. And I dont go fast. My Thermal-X sits closer to the ground, seats are more comfortable, and no issues with tipping.
> 
> Most people love their Otter shanties and have no issue, but I was one that couldn't stand mine and will probably never buy one again. All the Clams ive ever had have been perfect. Maybe they arent built to withstand a ton of punishment, but my God..how hard on equipment does one have to be for this even to become an issue?


Wont get roasted from this guy, I do not like otters nearly as much as my eskimo! Way overrated imo. 
As for the OP, I bought a grizzly last year and let me tell you what, that thing is the cats meow!! Huge, sturdy as can be, the tub is made the right way. I just wouldnt try pulling it too far by hand.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Wont get roasted from this guy, I do not like otters nearly as much as my eskimo! Way overrated imo.
> As for the OP, I bought a grizzly last year and let me tell you what, that thing is the cats meow!! Huge, sturdy as can be, the tub is made the right way. I just wouldnt try pulling it too far by hand.


I had an Eskimo FlipMo 2 Inferno at one point. I also like that one much more than my Otter. Only thing I didn’t like was I literally kept having like every piece of plastic break on me. It was the perfect shanty minus those issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

I vote Otter, i have the Cabin Pro mine gets tipsy but that's only when we have 20+ mph winds and Im by myself, then again what the heck am i doing out there in those winds. One thing that could be happening with the Otter Pros could be the swivel is attached to the seat incorrectly other than that i have no idea how they get tipsy. Otter tubs are the best on the market in my opinion, yes heavy but Im towing it with a snowmobile, I love the fact Otters are built like a tank


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Still using my Clam Yukon shelter built like a tank can't complain after all these years.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I've put the Eskimo Sierra Thermal 2 man flip on lay-a-way at Franks in Linwood with their Shanty Days sale. Saved 40 bucks. Its not as big as my old Clam Voyager I sold a few years ago nor as heavy and I'll be using it as a one man unit unless the grandson decides he wants to go.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a Jason Mitchell Thermal X and loved it but it was too heavy to load and drag around the small inland lakes by myself. If I were fishing big water ice with a sled, I would absolutely have another one and wouldn't even consider an Otter. Personal preference but I haven't sat in an Otter yet that turned my crank.

If you're just looking for a shelter for inland ice that's big enough for you and your son, I'd look at the Eskimo brand. I'm in the same exact situation right now. My son is 6 and really discovered fishing this summer. I have an Eskimo thermal hub for when my wife wants to go too but I'd like another easy dragging flip for just the boy and I. So far, the Eskimo flips seem to fit my needs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Live near Jackson/Brooklyn area, no one had the thermal eskimo sierra to see in person or order that I could find without driving hours


----------



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

I’ve got the Frabill Aegis and like it. Very light. I take 1 seat out unless one of my kids comes with me. The only thing I don’t like is the poles are extendable so when I’m lookin for more room you have to use the push pins and then extend the poles.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I put a Eskimo Outbreak 250XD on lay away at Frank's after selling my one and two flip clams. I'm going to try going lighter this year.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

usedtobeayooper said:


> I'll be the first to say it: Otter......... Otter, Otter, Otter.
> 
> That said, they aren't cheap, and can get very heavy, so dragging them around can be a pain, but after having my first, it'll take a lot before I'll ever switch to another brand.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Love my Otter 2 man. Comfortable seats, easy to set up, usually tow behind Arctic 700 TRV, but son just bought Polaris 1000 crew 6 man. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

I used to live in your area. My mind would go like this... Knutson's, close, but limited selection. Cabela's, a drive, but better price and selection. Franks seems to have great prices, but you will probably eat the savings in gas, unless you want to go there as a destination day trip, which some do.
Personally, I went to Cabela's.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a Shappell 200 FXi insulated two man, I don't have a sled, I pull-it by foot. The part a like for my use is the bench seat. The seat slides back or forward. Then I use a light weight stadium seat when alone, I can set- up my gear on the bench, I really like-it. Seat is high enough that milk crates and buddy heater will go under it. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------

